# another blown turbo thread



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

about a week ago im driving down the road and hear a sort of pop sound and a turbo winding down... then its just a jangling noise...great i think...
while scrambling for a few days to find a fix the car starts its james bond impersonation...








finally score a set of good used turbos (to get me back on the road) and tear it down to find this...
















sheared the shaft and the exhaust wheel (pictured) was just clannging around in the turbo (drivers side). about 4 hours later though i was back on the road...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: another blown turbo thread (2035cc16v)*

jesus... that isn't good at all!
glad you got it sorted though. need high-res pictures of that spent spooler








oh, for point of reference, how many miles are on your car? how long has it been chipped/modified, if it is at all? did you check or replace the other turbo?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

jeez


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

the best is how long it took for the turbo swap








pulling the motor is for ladies.


----------



## FreeRideJunkie (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_the best is how long it took for the turbo swap <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/tongue.gif" BORDER="0"> 
pulling the motor is for ladies. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerofile/5999/halloween_vampire.gif" BORDER="0"> 

More info on turbo swap sans motor pull?


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (FreeRideJunkie)*

damn, no motor pull? I want info on this too


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Me three, info needed


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Me four! Do want!


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (Draxus)*

drop the cradle on a lift just enough to work the turbo out????


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (RaraK69)*

I think he has some super sneaky way to get it to work with it in your driveway.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (Draxus)*

had a lift.


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

So up on a lift you are able to get the turbos out? How hard is it? I would assume it would be cramped as ****.


----------



## BassBlu (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: (Draxus)*

I assume that with the car lifted up high enough and the radiator removed it could be possible. The only tough part would be reaching the hardware holding them on.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (BassBlu)*

why radiator?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

Me thinks maybe you guys are being messed with a little bit.
2.7T motor has to come out to swap Turbo's.
Lowering the front subframe enough to access Turbo's still requires a full disconnect and is considered a motor pull.
If anyone has done a Turbo swap without pulling motor, post pics for the rest of us as it would be a world's first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Me thinks maybe you guys are being messed with a little bit.
2.7T motor has to come out to swap Turbo's.


wrong. atleast the driver side. we just did one.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

I can't take all the bating! plz tell!
Remove the axle and subframe, what else?
Does it come out the wheel well area with the subframe tipped down on one side and the engine on a hoist or held up with a pogo jack?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_
wrong. atleast the driver side. we just did one. 

Wrong.
Apparently you missed the part where I said *Turbo's* because the 2.7T has 2 of them.
If you can replace *2.7T Turbo's* without pulling the engine, you will be our hero.
BTW, please share your experience changing the driver side Turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
Wrong.
Apparently you missed the part where I said *Turbo's* because the 2.7T has 2 of them.
If you can replace *2.7T Turbo's* without pulling the engine, you will be our hero.
BTW, please share your experience changing the driver side Turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

maybe *you* missed the part in the OP 1st post where it says drivers side..


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

Several folks asking questions are talking plural... or duo... or








BTW please share your experience changing driver side Turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


























_Modified by GLS-S4 at 9:41 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_











Whats the price tag on that lift?


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

You can get a offset 2 post for $3500 and under.
That one should be about $2200.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Bendpak Lifts are good stuff
http://www.bendpak.com/product...p.php
Under $2K Canadian all in shipped up from Texas a few years ago... so good a few of us went in together and bought three http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Me thinks maybe you guys are being messed with a little bit.
2.7T motor has to come out to swap Turbo's.
Lowering the front subframe enough to access Turbo's still requires a full disconnect and is considered a motor pull.
If anyone has done a Turbo swap without pulling motor, post pics for the rest of us as it would be a world's first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not true. Both turbo's can be removed by taking off the heads. I did it 3 months ago. However, i was changing headgaskets....so it was a perfect time for me to rebuild the turbo's. 
Its actually easier to lower or remove the motor.


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (pepsicolla)*

i was surprised at how many people didnt know this was an option as far as the S4 turbo's removal goes. 
I didnt need a DIY or anything to confirm this. I just did it! Simply look behind your motor and you'll see there is ample space to remove the turbo's with the heads removed. 
Your biggest task is removing the exhaust manifolds from the turbo's. Its no easy task and almost always requires heat (oxy/sedaline).
Looking back i would have taken pictures but i wasnt aware this wasnt common knowlege until i posted that i did the job this way.
If anyones interested in this method let me know. [email protected] 
I talked more than 3 guys through the same process and im pretty sure one of the guys took some pictures of his removal.
Remember! theirs more than one way to skin a cat.
Anyone replacing bad heads, or headgaskets has a perfect opportunity to replace/repair turbo's
Note: I rebuilt my turbo's at home. This is not rocket science and if your turbines are not damaged you can even retain stock balancing without sending your centers out for balancing. 
If need be, i have a company that balances turbo centers for $60 pc.
I have rebuilt many turbo's myself over the last 15 years. I never experienced premature wear. Its not a process to be taken lightly but with some patience your not going to have problems.
Truth is, if you have the mechanical ability to remove your own turbo's you should laugh at the rebuild process required to fix your own turbo.



_Modified by pepsicolla at 7:35 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

I think that the discussion has been about just the turbo removal without the need for a engine removal. I figured that the heads could be pulled and then the turbo's, thanks for the confirmation.
BTW where did you get the rebuild parts for your turbos?
As for the need for a gas axe on the manifolds, is it just a heat and then the nuts come off? or is it cut, drill, tap, cuss?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (pepsicolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pepsicolla* »_Not true. Both turbo's can be removed by taking off the heads. I did it 3 months ago. However, i was changing headgaskets....so it was a perfect time for me to rebuild the turbo's. 

Agreed but let's keep it in context. Folks in this thread were being led to believe that a lift and a pogo stick or tricks in the driveway could be used to replace Turbo's without pulling engine... or heads... that is all I was trying to clarify.
When one of my stock K03's failed, there was nothing wrong with my heads so I used that opportunity to pull drivetrain and upgrade to K04's and a ton of other stuff that was WAY EASY once the drivetrain was out.

_Quote, originally posted by *pepsicolla* »_Its actually easier to lower or remove the motor.

Agreed.
Personally if I was rebuilding heads and replacing Turbo's as you suggest, I still would not hesitate to pull the drivetrain as compared to fighting the cramped engine bay for that many hours of back breaking work. If you don't have an engine hoist, a lift, an engine brace or other basic shop equipment, maybe pulling the heads is the way to go... actually would enjoy seeing that approach on a TIP with SAI


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

I removed turbo's from 2 s4's both needed oxy/sedaline on the manifold nuts to remove them from the turbo's (some didnt require heat). Other gases could be used, but you really need quick heat. butane or sedaline alone simpy heats to slowly thus enlarging both the nut and bolt at the same time, making things harder and increasing your chances of breaking the studs. It just makes your life easier.
long/short....no cutting envolved. Simply apply heat, making it easier to remove the nuts
Your almost guaranteed to have trouble removing the turbo centers from the housing. They see extreme heat and almost weld themselves to the housing. In this case i also used oxy/sedaline. Use a hammer and punch. Paying special attention not to damaging anything that will effect balancing



_Modified by pepsicolla at 3:35 AM 2-7-2009_


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
Agreed but let's keep it in context. Folks in this thread were being led to believe that a lift and a pogo stick or tricks in the driveway could be used to replace Turbo's without pulling engine... or heads... that is all I was trying to clarify.
When one of my stock K03's failed, there was nothing wrong with my heads so I used that opportunity to pull drivetrain and upgrade to K04's and a ton of other stuff that was WAY EASY once the drivetrain was out.
Agreed.
Personally if I was rebuilding heads and replacing Turbo's as you suggest, I still would not hesitate to pull the drivetrain as compared to fighting the cramped engine bay for that many hours of back breaking work. If you don't have an engine hoist, a lift, an engine brace or other basic shop equipment, maybe pulling the heads is the way to go... actually would enjoy seeing that approach on a TIP with SAI









also agreed. Its no cake walk and requires a good deal of work. I was simply replying to the statement that "you HAVE to remove the motor to remove the turbo's. This is not accurate and i have performed it twice.
I have a friend who also chose this approach when repairing his head damage (caused by valve interferience)
All kidding aside i had 15 total hours involved in my first attempt. I replaced everything involved on the front of the engine.....pump, all belts, tensioner and all pullys, installed OBX headers, acc water pump, plugs, snub mount.
2nd time i replaced less parts but i was on pace to kill my first attempt. 
I did everything without my lift which was out of order.
To many people insist on the point "you HAVE to remove the motor" its absolutely false. GUARANTEED


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Me thinks maybe you guys are being messed with a little bit.
*2.7T motor has to come out to swap Turbo's*.
Lowering the front subframe enough to access Turbo's still requires a full disconnect and is considered a motor pull.
*If anyone has done a Turbo swap without pulling motor, post pics for the rest of us as it would be a world's first *http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just to clarify my opposition. Here is your statement. 
Since its clear that you agree that my method works, i dont think pictures will be needed.
I guess im the worlds first. 



_Modified by pepsicolla at 3:31 AM 2-7-2009_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (pepsicolla)*

Experience http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I think "Pull 2.7T Heads to Replace Turbo's" approach is a ton o back bent over work in an incredibly tight engine bay.

_Quote, originally posted by *pepsicolla* »_To many people insist on the point "you HAVE to remove the motor" its absolutely false. GUARANTEED
I guess im the worlds first. 










IMHO pull drivetrain vs fight tight engine bay plus disturb potential unrelated internal components plus accept increased risk of spending way too much time to pull drivetrain anyway due to long term 2.7T Engine Service fallout issues is not worth "Pull Heads to Replace Turbo's" approach...








Input on 2.7T TIP w/ SAI and refreshing Turbo's & common components other than head gaskets ?
Common when a stock K03 Turbo fails, IMHO there are several other maintenance items to be replaced & ensure 2.7T Service Reliability.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3531633


_Quote, originally posted by *pepsicolla* »_Since its clear that you agree that my method works, i dont think pictures will be needed.

Several posts and no time to share a few pics that speak a thousand words ? ... Pics Pease http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 3:27 AM 2-8-2009_


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

Again. I was simply replying to your declaration. 
I would think your response would be....."my post was inaccurate, you can remove the tubo's without removing the motor, however i see it to be excessive" 
No matter how tough you think it may be, it is an option and that explains my response.
"_Several posts and no time to share a few pics that speak a thousand words ? ... Pics Pease_"
Like i said. I wasnt aware that it wasnt common knowlege so i didnt even consider taking pictures. If you need pictures than your implying that it cant be done this way, but at the same time admitting it can in previous posts?
I think your over estimating the mechanical challange it is to remove them this way. Its clear that you havent tried it so i think i would be the authority in regards to how hard it is. 
Truth: it's hard, very hard. Just like any turbo removal process on the 2.7tt. Back breaking! yes and i agree with you 100% but arent they all? I understand you spend more time hunching over the engine compartment but if your doing head work thats back breaking no matter what.



_Modified by pepsicolla at 8:08 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (pepsicolla)*

Again just trying to clarify that several earlier "baits without explanation posts" in this thread were creating confusion while doing little to advance people's 2.7T understanding... and now common sense seems to be fading.

_Quote, originally posted by *pepsicolla* »_Again. I was simply replying to your declaration. 
I would think your response would be....."my post was inaccurate, you can remove the tubo's without removing the motor, however i see it to be excessive" 

"my post was inaccurate, you can remove the tubo's without removing the motor, however i see it to be excessive"
If your 2.7T does not need head & timing work, personally I would not recommend this internally invasive and labor awkward approach.
Please try it on a Tip with SAI.


_Quote, originally posted by *pepsicolla* »_If you need pictures than your implying that it cant be done this way, but at the same time admitting it can in previous posts?

Wrong assumption. In case it's not obvious... most of us like pictures










_Quote, originally posted by *pepsicolla* »_I think your over estimating the mechanical challange it is to remove them this way.
Its clear that you havent tried it so i think i would be the authority in regards to how hard it is. 
Truth: it's hard, very hard.











_Quote, originally posted by *pepsicolla* »_If anyones interested in this method let me know. [email protected]

Perhaps post a write up to share your experiences.
Fellow enthusiasts always want to learn more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

I havent attempted this on a tip. I cant give my experiences here, but im confident its a similar process....but i could be wrong. I would really have to stare at the engine compartment for a while to decide on the approach.
for the enthusiast.
1a) I removed my heat shields some time ago while installing DP's. The shields will make things very hard and must be removed before this job is done. I chose to wrap my Dp's and created my own heat shields to keep the temperatures away from the engine compartment.
1) Removal of the drivers head is relatively easy with the exhaust manifold still attached. Simply remove the nuts holding it to the turbo. (as stated the nuts are extremely hard to get off and almost always require heat)
2) Passenger side head is a bit harder. You'll need to remove the head bolts and raise the head just enough to get the manifold nuts off the head. There just isnt enough room to remove the head with manifold still installed.
3)Removing the turbo's is pretty straight foward from there. Your simply removing the oil lines and downpipe nuts. 
My opinion may differ from GLS-S4 but we're both correct. This is a very hard job, either way you go about it (engine removal or head removal). 
My brothers and i are experienced mechanics (none of us work in garages for a living anymore but...mechanics none the less) I never considered head work, both internal, and removal as "invasive" It's not for a person without a fair amount of experience and i agree, anything involving the "lungs" of your car should be avoided unless you have the know how.


----------



## BarakOBalla (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: (pepsicolla)*

Been there, done that. 
Good luck.


----------



## spoileda4 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (Draxus)*

Hey, I have done 2 turbos in my 1.8 and 1 in a 2.7 with nothing more than 6 in ramps. You can do a turbo swap in about 4 hours on the ground too, really not hard.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (spoileda4)*

Obviously 1.8T's are not near as awkward as a 2.7T for Turbo Replacement.
Can you please share a little more 2.7T turbo replacement info for the rest of us ?
For example, which side did you replace, did you remove the cyl head, tilt subframe, OEM heatshields in place or previously removed, TIP or Manual trans, special tools, etc ?


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

apparently nobody wants to reveal their secrets.....
I want to do K04's this summer, and im hoping I can get some good info from people so I can do it myself.....


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

Look forward to see pics and or hear details from those who say they have performed a "not too hard" 4hr Turbo Replacement on a 2.7T in the driveway.


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_apparently nobody wants to reveal their secrets.....
I want to do K04's this summer, and im hoping I can get some good info from people so I can do it myself.....

If you want guaranteed success with the ability to inspect & replace common wear parts while replacing both Turbo's with the goal to ensure long term 2.7T Service Reliability... Pull the Drivetrain.
My .02


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

i've got a tech at work that keeps telling me my turbo's are bad and to call the extended warranty....


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

What specific reasons does he give for this diagnosis? Maybe we can help.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (pepsicolla)*

something along the lines of i soaked the wastegates in brake fluid and over pressurized them till they blew


----------

